# Michigan woman finds loose kangaroo in her driveway



## Robert59 (Mar 26, 2022)

A Michigan woman captured video outside her home when she came across an unbelievable sight -- a kangaroo on the loose in her driveway.

Sara Greer said she spotted the animal in her Lapeer County yard Tuesday afternoon.

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2022/03/24/loose-kangaroo-Lapeer-County-Michigan/4671648152610/


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2022)

I feel sorry for the kangaroo, as it hasn't got a mate or a mob to belong to.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 26, 2022)

Oh, a kangaroo on the loose just reminds me of a song in the days when some folks still had a sense of humour.  Today this song would not be allowed by those poltically correct folks.  I'm sure that they would stop this song because it promotes cruelty to animals:

Tie me kangaroo down, sport
Tie me kangaroo down
Tie me kangaroo down, sport
Tie me kangaroo down

In my country, you would be reported to the Humane Society for tieing a kangaroo down.  They should be allowed to roam free as "God Intended Them To Be."


----------



## win231 (Mar 26, 2022)

Amazing how far a kangaroo can walk!


----------

